# Wireless connection to My Book World



## Birder (Jun 3, 2011)

WD My Book World Edition II connected to Mac Pro Duo OSX10.5 via ethernet cable through wireless router DI 524 (802.11G) LAN ports. Running Time Machine and all works well.

Router previously configured to provide wireless Internet access (via ethernet cable to WAN port) and sharing of printer (worked a treat).

Currently using 3G USB wireless modem to provide Internet access directly to Mac. Network shows two connections, one for 3G modem as ethernet LAN and second for MBW II also as ethernet LAN.

Attempted to replace ethernet cable to router with a wireless connection from built-in Airport Extreme. Lost 3G modem and unable to see My Book World or Sharing in Finder window.

How to configure Network and Sharing to make wireless connection without disrupting the 3G modem connection? 
Are any changes to router required to make storage device visible?


----------



## eric2006 (Jun 5, 2011)

One thing you could try is going into your "sharing" preferences then enable internet sharing from your USB modem to the ethernet port. I think the issue is that it's just selecting the working network connection, but with sharing the connections should still be able to come through.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 6, 2011)

You are networking very wrong. It is not designed in the way you want to run it. It is designed to sit on a network (hence the Ethernet port connection). So a router that has a built switch (multiple  Ethernet ports) and connect to the same LAN.


----------



## Birder (Jun 7, 2011)

eric2006 said:


> One thing you could try is going into your "sharing" preferences then enable internet sharing from your USB modem to the ethernet port. I think the issue is that it's just selecting the working network connection, but with sharing the connections should still be able to come through.


Thanks Eric,
I am not worried about sharing the internet over wireless only getting the MBW and printer running wirelessly. 
I suspect that as the MBW is working now with the ethernet cable then the sharing preferences must be okay as they are. Once I have it running I can play with them and see what changes.
Will have another go now and see what happens as I can't remember the configuration I had last time.


----------



## Birder (Jun 8, 2011)

eric2006 said:


> One thing you could try is going into your "sharing" preferences then enable internet sharing from your USB modem to the ethernet port. I think the issue is that it's just selecting the working network connection, but with sharing the connections should still be able to come through.



Right,
I have now tried again and this is what happens.
I disconnect the ethernet cable and plug the router into the MBW II. Then open the Network preferences and set up a wireless connection to the router. 
It all connects fine and I can see the MBW II in Finder, so that appears to work.
The 3G modem software indicates that I am still connected to the internet and the Network light indicates green. Safari will not connect and suggest no internet access.
I switch off the router, reconnect the ethernet cable to the MBW II and Safari now works again.

 I should be able to have a wireless router and 3G modem running at the same time. Both lights are showing green. What is the problem here?


----------



## Birder (Jun 8, 2011)

Looking at this again, I think it is to do with the DHCP. I suspect OSX /Safari is getting its IP address from the router through Airport when that is on, rather than the 3G modem. 
I should be able to fix this but setting the range of addresses that can be used by OSX for internet purposes. Not sure this is possible.
The other thing to do is set the router to bridge mode, now how does that work with IP V6. This router may only do IP V4 does that even matter as a bridge should be separate anyway?


----------



## Birder (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi all,

Now found that the Safari and Mail will not work when connecting with ethernet cables to router. i.e. even with the Airport turned off as soon as I connect to the router using DHCP I loose the internet service to browser. Internet appears to remain connected and some data is recorded on the 3G connection panel, but browser says not connected.

It looks like the system is looking to get Internet from the router rather than the 3G ethernet service.

Going into Network and changing from "Using DHCP" to "Off" disconnects the router and the browser works again.

I saw one post suggesting changing the default address of the router outside the range of DHCP will stop some address conflict but not sure why.

Any suggestions?

How do I tell the system to get the Internet from the 3G connected service rather than the router?


----------



## Birder (Jun 15, 2011)

Satcomer said:


> You are networking very wrong. It is not designed in the way you want to run it. It is designed to sit on a network (hence the Ethernet port connection). So a router that has a built switch (multiple  Ethernet ports) and connect to the same LAN.


Yes this is what I am doing. I am establishing a LAN to connect to the MBW II and printer. I just don't need to provide Internet service as well.


----------



## Birder (Aug 6, 2011)

The problem is now fixed.
It was due to the 3G service not being set to the top of the priority list. This is done by clicking on the settings cog at the bottom of the router table window from the "Network" 
That provides a list of services which can be ordered by dragging them up or down the list.
With 3G on top it stay connected when a router or something is connected.
Simple when you know how but I couldn't find the process listed in the Mac Help or online user manual.


----------

